# Akkuladegerät



## digitalspecht (26. November 2004)

Hallo,

habe da so ein Problem mit der Stromversorgung meiner Kamera. Meine verbraucht sehr viel Saft. Und das Problem ist, dass ich nicht spontan fotografieren kann,  weil meine Akkus sicher immer nach ein paar Tagen fast vollständig entladen haben (Das sind neue Akkus). Meine Frage: 

Gibt es ein Akkuladegerät, dass man 24h am Netz haben kann und das die Akkus ständig einsatzbereit hält? Ohne das mir das Gerät durchschmort (oder die Akkus)...?

Danke im Vorraus,
Gruß,
Digi


----------



## rampage (27. Januar 2005)

Neue Ladegeräte haben eine sogenannte "Erhaltungsfunktion", die dafür sorgt, dass sich die Akkus nicht weiter entladen, aber auch nicht überladen werden. Ich habe eines von Ansmann und das funktioniert sehr gut


----------

